# Best J.B. Lully opera to start with?



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been meaning to sink my teeth into a full-length Lully opera for some time now. William Christie's recording of Atys with Les Arts Florissants, Stephen Stubbs' recording of Psyche with the Boston Early Music Festival Orchestra and Chorus and Hugo Reyne's Isis with La Simphonie du Marais are on my radar.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

While I don't know many of his operas, of the few I do know Atys is my favorite one.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

There are two recordings I particularly love: one is the _Psyche_ you mention above; the other is this:










Admittedly, I do have a particular interest in the Proserpina myth, so that undoubtedly influenced me. However, as far as I know, both have been well-received critically. There's a Gramophone review of the _Proserpine_ here.

However, I have to say that my outstanding Lully recommendation, beyond all else, would be this DVD:










It bored Almaviva to distraction, alas (and that has to be reckoned with - it's clearly not suited to all tastes), but it's one of the most utterly captivating opera DVDs I've ever seen (I mean by anyone; not just by Lully). Indeed, I'd say it was one of the few DVDs that would actually be worth buying a DVD player for, for anyone who didn't have one. If you want to experience what the Sun King saw and heard, you're unlikely to get closer than this. All our earlier discussions of it can be found here.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Lully's were rather unique and very original in that he formulated the French Baroque opera. All the recordings listed above are enjoyable, except I do not yet have _Cadmus & Hermione_, which appears to be Lully's first attempt.

I thought _Roland_ (1685), a late work (he died in 1687), was quite developed in the sense that the music was more than just a French series of arias, as it captivated the plot. Christophe Rousset and his band _Les Talens Lyriques_ (on period isntruments) did a great job of it, though I fear it might now be out of print.










_Thésée_ (1675), an earlier piece is good, too.


----------



## Nonchalant (Jan 13, 2018)

I know this thread is ancient (found it through google), but for anyone interested, I can’t overemphasize how good those Proserpine and Psyché recordings are. Both ensembles are the very best; If either ever records Isis that would likely be my new favorite. 

That Roland recording by Les Talens is really good too. Haven’t heard Thésée by BEMF yet but it’s on my list.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have no Lully but should have, so started exploring what is available. Am listening to clips now and this one sounds pretty good:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have no Lully but should have, so started exploring what is available. Am listening to clips now and this one sounds pretty good:


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Nonchalant said:


> I know this thread is ancient (found it through google), but for anyone interested, I can't overemphasize how good those Proserpine and Psyché recordings are. Both ensembles are the very best; If either ever records Isis that would likely be my new favorite.
> 
> That Roland recording by Les Talens is really good too. Haven't heard Thésée by BEMF yet but it's on my list.


Psyché is indeed a good recording and must have but I find the great tenor Howard Crook in a moment of decadence in his career. I personally prefer the newest recordings of Rousset in Aparte. The last one, Alceste, is a recording that I have in my mind to get since there aren't any good recordings of Alceste and is indeed a great tragedie en musique, or at leat it was by the time was composed.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Elgarian said:


> There are two recordings I particularly love: one is the _Psyche_ you mention above; the other is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have the Cadmus & Hermione DVD. I was and am an enthusiast for Lully's instrumental music but wasn't sure how I'd react to a full length opera. I was riveted! It's a great recommendation. :tiphat:


----------



## Nonchalant (Jan 13, 2018)

I haven’t heard that Béllepharon recording yet. I’ll have t check out Alceste too. Armide is the most recent Rousset Lully I have. I’ve only listened to it once but really liked it.

A great non-Lully recording by Talens is Vénus et Adonis (Desmarest). Its pretty similar in style to Lully’s tragédies. I hope to see more of his operas recorded.


----------

